# TV Hisense 50RGE no enciende



## Pepillojr83rdz (Abr 24, 2020)

Buenas tardes.
Tengo un TV marca Hisense el cual solo que queda el led de stanby encendido revise los voltajes de salida de la fuente y obtengo de 12 y 17 volts así como los 2.3 de stanby. Cómo puedo puentear la fuente RSAG7.820.7748 para revisar la tarjeta fuera del TV. 
En el conector XP805 tengo las siguientes nomenclaturas:
GND-SW
ANA-BRI
VAMP-GND
VAMP-GND
GND-NC
STB-GND
12V-12V
12V-GND
Esperando me puedan apoyar a revisar si el error está en la fuente o en la mainboard.
Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 24, 2020)

Puentea de 12V a SW con una resistencia de 1 KΩ
Seguramente ese pin que dice STB se refiera a STROBE, no a STBY porque 2.3 V es un voltaje muy bajo, suele ser de +5V o 3.3V.
Aparte, en este tipo de fuentes el voltaje de Stand By es generado por una sub fuente en la tarjeta principal a partir de los +12V.


----------



## Pepillojr83rdz (Abr 24, 2020)

Buenas noches.
Gracias D@rkbyte, aquí lo que desconozco es porque al desconectar el conector XP805 esos voltajes que te específico realice mediciones dejan de generarse al igual que los 12 v. Entonces así no me va hacer posible realizar lo que mencionas. Porque al conectar nueva mente me aparecen los voltajes que van hacia la main board. Que estará sucediendo. Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 24, 2020)

Algún voltaje debe haber en el conector XP805, busca cuál es y de ese terminal haces el puente hacia SW
Si el pin STB es el que tiene voltaje, entonces sí es el de Stand By, aunque en los esquemas de fuentes RSAG7.802.XXX/ROH que tengo, ese pin no tiene conexión o no se encuentra el otro punto hacia donde va.

Mira el esquema adjunto, aunque no es el de esa fuente te puede dar una idea.


----------



## Pepillojr83rdz (Abr 24, 2020)

No me deja descargar el archivo deja ver si puedo buscar este diagrama y comparar con el modelo que tengo de la fuente. Y te comento los resultados.

Buen día. Realice las mediciones sin la main board y el lugar de 12 v me da un voltaje de 9.3 v y en Vamp 15.3 en stb no tengo voltaje y en sw 0 v. Estuve viendo tu diagrama y en efecto no está conectado stb. Pero aquí en la tarjeta si me aparece stb va a una resistencia y despues en ese grupo están capacitores smd y dos transistores. Y SW va hasta una resistencia y un circuito HOZIGN a al pin 9.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 25, 2020)

El circuito integrado es el HOZ1GN que es un controlador para LED y el pin 9 es el BLON, o sea, el que activa al CI.
Así que SW sirve para encender los LED y posiblemente STB para activar otra fuente que podría ser la del PFC.
Cuando se activa la fuente del PFC todos los voltajes se estabilizan.


----------



## Pepillojr83rdz (Abr 25, 2020)

Hice los siguiente conecte de 9.3v a stb y la fuente ya medio los 12 v marcados en la tarjeta en lugar de 9.3 y también estoy puenteando sw a 12 v, entonces con este sw me debe de dar voltaje en en conector de los leds??.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 25, 2020)

Pepillojr83rdz dijo:


> entonces con este sw me debe de dar voltaje en en conector de los leds?


Sí, así debe ser, pero no quites el conector para que exista la carga de los LED y el voltaje se mantenga estable.

Mira este otro esquema adjunto que tiene al CI HOZ1GN.


----------



## Pepillojr83rdz (Abr 25, 2020)

Pero lo tengo conectado y no veo enciendan los leds siguen apagados. Estoy revisando y al capacitor de 450 volts tiene un voltaje de 395V. Me estoy casando un poco con el diagrama que me enviaste ayer. En algunas partes sobre del optoacoplador y algunos voltajes.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 25, 2020)

¿Ya verificaste si funcionan los LED?
¿Qué tensión aparece antes y después de activar el backlight en el terminal de voltaje positivo de los LED con respecto a tierra de chasis?


Pepillojr83rdz dijo:


> solo que queda el led de stanby encendido


Eso suele pasar cuando se corrompen los datos de la Memoria Flash SPI. ¿La tarjeta principal tiene ese tipo de memoria?


----------



## Pepillojr83rdz (Abr 25, 2020)

No se ve que enciendan se ve obscura la pantalla, y en positivo tengo 147 vcd, y el negativo entre 90 y 60 v baja hasta mantenerse en los 60. Antes de puentear marca 0 y subes hasta 150 y se queda en 147v. Y es lo que estaba deduciendo si eran problemas de software, con la poca experiencia que tengo en estos TV , no veo algo anormal ni quemado y los voltajes están presentes tanto los de la PFC que mencionan es de 400 v, medi el capacitor y tengo 396v. Me pase a revisar la mano board y de igual manera tengo voltajes de 12 y 17 así como el stb de 2.5. así mismo tengo voltajes de alimentación de wifi y del teclado. Lo que si ya no tengo voltaje es a la alimentación del T-con el voltaje no lo deja pasar un circuito AO4039 es un MOSFET pero en circuito integraré smd medi lado y me llegan los 12v y al gate 12v pero ya a los pin de Flex que va al T-con.
Y solo se queda prendido el led en rojo. Hablé con el cliente y me dice que al encender la TV el led rojo se pone a parpadear y se apagaba al encender el TV. Y que un día antes por la noches batallo  para encender y prendio, pero al día siguiente se quedó sin prender.
Esta mainboard tiene un botón de reset pero lo estuve presionando en varias ocasiones y en TV conectado y sin conectar y nada. La TV tiene muy poco uso paracticamen las tarjetas estan nuevas, no veo recalentamiento en las tarjetas.
Estaba viendo unos videos de estás TV Hisense y en el vídeo veo que estás TV encendidas se ven obscuras las pantallas hasta no abrir el menú o entrar a modo TV se ve que encienden los leds y se ve muy clara la imagen.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 25, 2020)

Pepillojr83rdz dijo:


> No se ve que enciendan se ve obscura la pantalla, y en positivo tengo 147 vcd, y el negativo entre 90 y 60 v baja hasta mantenerse en los 60.


Con esas lecturas es porque están dañados los LED, se abrió la cadena.
Por eso pregunté si ya los habías probado.


Pepillojr83rdz dijo:


> Hablé con el cliente y me dice que al encender la TV el led rojo se pone a parpadear y se apagaba al encender el TV. Y que un día antes por la noche batalló para encender y prendió, pero al día siguiente se quedó sin prender.


Habría que revisar las sub fuentes.
Primero revisa los LED, ya que algunos sistemas primero verifican el funcionamiento del backlight.
Como no hay polarización de los TFT el brillo de la luz no se ve, aparte la verificación es por un breve instante.
Si se encuentra un mal funcionamiento el sistema entra en protección y se bloquea.
Si cuentas con un probador de LED para backlight no será necesario desmontar el panel LCD.


Pepillojr83rdz dijo:


> La TV tiene muy poco uso prácticamente las tarjetas están nuevas, no veo recalentamiento en las tarjetas.


Eso no es motivo para que no fallen, aquí entran bastantes equipos en garantía con pocos meses de uso.


----------



## Pepillojr83rdz (Abr 25, 2020)

Enterado deja revisar los leds no quería destapar con las mediciones que te mencioné si desconfíe en destapar ya que el cliente me dice tiene poco tiempo de uso. La compro hace tiempo y apenas la uso hace dos meses. Pero ya con lo que me dices deja ver si consigo el probador sino a destapar la pantalla. Te aviso que encuentro. Gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## Pepillojr83rdz (Abr 27, 2020)

Buen día, destape completen te la pantalla, y media led por led y todos funcionan, no se ve ninguno con defecto.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 27, 2020)

Pues sí, al probar LED por LED puede verse que funciona, pero al alimentar toda la cadena puede ser que no encienda.
Algunas veces se corta alguna pista o algún LED puede estar deteriorado y afectar el encendido del resto.
Por eso es conveniente usar un probador de LED Backlight para poder encender toda la cadena.

He tenido casos que pueden confundir a quien tiene poca experiencia.
Falsos contactos en la soldadura del LED.
La tira haciendo contacto al chasis.
LEDs con consumo de corriente fijo diferente que el resto.
LEDs que van aumentando su consumo progresivamente.
Pistas abiertas, uniones flojas, conectores sin contacto, etc.


----------



## Pepillojr83rdz (Abr 27, 2020)

Enterado deja conseguir el probador e buscado por internet y pues e visto unos que hasta te dan la medición de la corriente pero es sobre pedido, alguna marca en especial que me recomiendes. Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 27, 2020)

Sí, así es, yo compré uno muy bueno por Aliexpress.
Sobre la marca no lo sé porque está todo en chino, solo sé que el modelo es GD-9
Puedes empezar con algo sencillo:





						Probador casero para tiras led y fuentes backlight.
					

Yo uso un simple doblador de tensión conectado a la red de 110 VCA con una resistencia de 12 K a 2 W en serie. Me sirve para probar todo el panel, las tiras, o un solo LED.  podria compartir su diagrama para 220 ac , le agradeceria mucho Los LED de la derecha están al revés. usted esta en lo...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Este probador lo usé buen tiempo y funciona muy bien.
No alimenta los LED con la corriente óptima pero sirve para probar desde uno hasta la tira completa o toda la cadena.
No es aislado de la red, así que se debe tener cuidado al usarlo, de preferencia con guantes.


----------



## Pepillojr83rdz (Abr 29, 2020)

Buena tarde, ya arme el probador y prenden los leds de la pantalla. Por la parte de atrás se ve que encienden si estuviera alguno abierto o algún cable sin contacto como lo comentas no prendiera nada los leds.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 29, 2020)

La luz se podrá ver por detrás, pero eso no significa que todos los LED estén encendiendo.
Puede haber uno o varios en corto circuito y eso mantiene la continuidad de la serie, pero como aumenta la corriente el controlador lo detecta y entra en protección.
Si yo tuviera dudas después de encontrar correcta la operación del controlador, ya hubiera retirado el display para ver el estado de los LED.


----------



## Pepillojr83rdz (Abr 29, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> La luz se podrá ver por detrás, pero eso no significa que todos los LED estén encendiendo


Buenas noches, enterado lo que supuse en la lógica de los circuitos serie me base en eso por eso doy por hecho que debe de encender todos, ya que como te comenté en la falla conozco poco de estos TV y me baso en los pocos conocimientos de electrónica que conozco.





D@rkbytes dijo:


> Puede haber uno o varios en corto circuito y eso mantiene la continuidad de la serie, pero como aumenta la corriente el controlador lo detecta y entra en protección.


Es correcto con lo que me dices es lógico lo que mencionas, y mañana a primera hora quitó la pantalla y veo que todos los leds enciendan correctamen. De ante mano agradezco tu tiempo para continuar apoyándome a resolver este problema.


----------



## basilioarcia (Oct 29, 2020)

Que paso con el tv por fin diste, con la solucion?


----------



## david.gold (Ene 2, 2022)

Tengo un caso similar a lo que mencionaste, la pantalla que tengo en reparación es una Hisense 58H6500E, y su falla derivó de que se bloqueó el televisor en el modo menú, y al no poderla apagar el cliente desconectó el televisor y al conectarlo ya no encendió. Se le revisaron los conectores y la fuente da correctamente los voltajes de 12V, VLeds sin orden Power 153v e inyectando 5v en STBY para simular orden Power sube VLeds a 182 V. Forward está trabajando correctamente, hasta este punto podría decir que la fuente está operando bien. Revisé con probador de leds el BackLight consumiento en baja corriente 130 V y en alta corriente 143 V - 94.5mA comrpobando así el buen estado de los leds. Al revisar main por separado inyectando 12 V fuí probando cada uno de los reguladores, uno de los switch mosfet que permite el paso de 5V se calentaba, al desconectarlo seguí probando con 5 V después del switch y el voltaje faltante estaba en el regulador de memoria RAM 1.5V, para lo cual le adapté un módulo buck para emular ese voltaje de 1.5v. El otro regulador de encendido 3.3v si dá el voltaje pero tiene consumo inmediato de 386mA, este integrado lineal es el que va conectado al chip de video. Los demás voltajes 1.01v, 5v, 1.8v están presentes así como ya se comprobaron etapas de TCON, AUDIO, WIFI, pero aún así no da encendido la pantalla. Cuando mido los conectores de main sin conectar a fuente está activo el voltaje 5v de STBY, y al conectarlo a fuente se baja a 2.5V, los voltajes de 9v se regulan a 12v correctamente. Tengo entendido que en la main debería estar en 0v la orden STBY y hasta que se active la orden de encendido subirá a 5v para la orden PWR de Boost y demás operación de la fuente, es como si se hubiera quedada bloqueada esa orden 


Pepillojr83rdz dijo:


> No se ve que enciendan se ve obscura la pantalla, y en positivo tengo 147 vcd, y el negativo entre 90 y 60 v baja hasta mantenerse en los 60. Antes de puentear marca 0 y subes hasta 150 y se queda en 147v. Y es lo que estaba deduciendo si eran problemas de software, con la poca experiencia que tengo en estos TV , no veo algo anormal ni quemado y los voltajes están presentes tanto los de la PFC que mencionan es de 400 v, medi el capacitor y tengo 396v. Me pase a revisar la mano board y de igual manera tengo voltajes de 12 y 17 así como el stb de 2.5. así mismo tengo voltajes de alimentación de wifi y del teclado. Lo que si ya no tengo voltaje es a la alimentación del T-con el voltaje no lo deja pasar un circuito AO4039 es un MOSFET pero en circuito integraré smd medi lado y me llegan los 12v y al gate 12v pero ya a los pin de Flex que va al T-con.
> Y solo se queda prendido el led en rojo. Hablé con el cliente y me dice que al encender la TV el led rojo se pone a parpadear y se apagaba al encender el TV. Y que un día antes por la noches batallo  para encender y prendio, pero al día siguiente se quedó sin prender.
> Esta mainboard tiene un botón de reset pero lo estuve presionando en varias ocasiones y en TV conectado y sin conectar y nada. La TV tiene muy poco uso paracticamen las tarjetas estan nuevas, no veo recalentamiento en las tarjetas.
> Estaba viendo unos videos de estás TV Hisense y en el vídeo veo que estás TV encendidas se ven obscuras las pantallas hasta no abrir el menú o entrar a modo TV se ve que encienden los leds y se ve muy clara la imagen.


----------

